# Home made jigging spoon pics



## All Eyes

I've made some Hopkins style jigging spoons in both brass and copper which worked really well the last couple of trips catching both white bass and saugeye. They are made from 1/4" hollow tube stock and filled with either lead or b-b's. Pics are in my photo gallery.


----------



## peple of the perch

wow how did u make them, they look neat?


----------



## krustydawg

Look perty good....might wanna try those through the ice also, the eyes might like em' !


----------



## All Eyes

They are fairly easy to make. Get some 1/4" hollow tube stock and cut it to length. What I do is cut one end with a heavy pair of tin snips and the other with a hack saw. This way, one end is cinched closed and the other is left round and open. Then I put them between two real flat finished boards leaving about 1/4" of the open end sticking out and step on the top board which flattens them to what I want. (almost closed). Then pour lead into the end that's still open and quickly while it's still molten, I squeeze the end close with pliers. Then file them or use a grinder to shape them. Then drill holes and for the finish I've been using a dremmel tool to brush the surface. I can make them now from start to finish in under 15 minutes. I'm starting to play with some variations in finishes. Like, instead of lead, fill them with b-b's and smash them with a hammer. That's how I made the bumpy ones.


----------



## TIGGER

Thats pretty neat. I just started using those this year! What a great idea. Those hopkins get costly when they get snagged


----------



## All Eyes

I'm getting better and faster at making them now, and have made some that have rattles that I can't wait to try out. I've also made some flat trolling spoons in both brass and copper that turned out pretty nice as well. May be I'll go into business. 
Sanfords Lure Co.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks Krusty for posting the pics. I still haven't sat down and figured out how to do that. Always the size deal. I downloaded a program a while back to resize photos but never played with it long enough to know how small to make them.


----------



## Troy Dave

If you are buying spoons, Get the Bass Pro Strata Spoon. Its cheaper than the hopkins and if you watch the Bass Pro catalogs, usually sometime during the year one will have them on sale. I started using them about 4 years ago.


----------



## vc1111

Those are great. I'd like to try those on the smallies at Erie. There's nothing like vertical jigging. It is pure fun when you hook up with a 4 or 5 pound smallmouth right beneath the boat.


----------



## All Eyes

Spooning over schools is almost cheating. Almost


----------



## peple of the perch

i tried to make something simialr but i used brass and it just cracked in me when i tried to flatten it.


----------



## Big Joshy

nice job!! A few questions, is this aluminum or steel tubes?
How do you make it taper at one end? Is it by filing through the edges of the tube??? Where did you learn how to do this???


----------



## All Eyes

The tubes are .14 brass and copper. I've been rough cutting the taper with snips after they are filled and then filing/buffing them smooth. These are the first ones I've made. Always thought about trying to make them and this was the best idea I could think of. The tubing is dirt cheap and I've got a ton of lead sinkers that I used to make at the foundry I worked at for 10 years. I've given a bunch away and still have cans full of them.


----------



## All Eyes

A close up view of some different finishes. More pics in my gallery.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=29983&ppuser=1901


----------



## peple of the perch

how are u able to round it on the end and still have it completely covered with the brass or copper?


----------



## Big Joshy

man I can't say enough how impressed I am with those spoons!

im guessing that if you shape the sides with tin snips it sort of bends the edges of the tube and pushes the softer lead out of the way so that the seam where you can see the lead practically dissapears.

Ive been trying to come up with a way to make a particular type of spoon design but i couldn't come up with a way to do it without having a mold made.
Your way looks like it works beautifully. Hope you don't mind me using you method to make some ice fishing specific jigging spoons.


----------



## All Eyes

The snips do a pretty good job of cinching the soft metal together. Also what I've been doing lately is inserting a form (piece of harder steel I made) inside the tube. The form already has the tapers on it. (picture the end of a flathead screwdriver) then flattening the metal around it and pulling the form out. This allows a cavity for the lead and lets me trim the edges without trimming any lead.


----------



## Big Joshy

thanks for all the info....and yes GO BROWNS!!!!


----------



## krustydawg

Lookin' good man...I thought I would post the pics for ya also.


----------



## vc1111

Beautiful work.


----------



## Big Daddy

Those look really good! Nice work!


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks a lot. And again Krusty I appreciate you posting the pics in the forum. The spoons have been fun to tinker around with.


----------



## TIGGER

Man those things look great!


----------



## peple of the perch

Thanks Alleyes for answering all my questions. I went to ACE today and got some tubing. The ones i made acctually look like they might catch something


----------



## All Eyes

Cool! Post some pics! The ones I'm making now are soooo much better than my first ones. The more you make the better they will turn out. I sprayed mine with a gloss laquer clear coat that really makes them shine and will keep them from tarnishing. Brass and copper will turn fast if they're not protected.


----------

